# Caring for skunks



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

hi when i have moved out i would love a skunk as i think they are gorgeous animals and it dont look like i would get one now cause when i have said it to everyone in my family they give me that look like "what is wrong with you" but i just wanted to know what they are like as pets and what requirements they need. Are they destructive? Need a special diet? just things like that thanks. Or if anyone has a care sheet as there isnt one in the caresheet section which im suprised about as i thought with so many people owning them on here there would be one posted.

Cheers
Faye


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Skunks make fantastic pets but age you approx 50 yrs upon getting them 

they need a veg diet with a lil fruit an other things 

yes they are destructive yes they can get into anything an everything yes they are a pain in the bum but they are fab 

they are hard work though an need alot of time and attention putting into them 

i have 3 lil demons at the moment :lol2: an all have their individual charaters :lol2:


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

are they like having constant puppies running around? Or worse?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

worse lol like constantly having a toddler :lol2:


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

Dunno if i could cope with that then shame as i really like the look of them and think they are adorable


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

They are and make fantastic pets just they are real hard work at times :lol2:


My choc boy is fantastic quiet a well behaved lil skunky but my classic is soooooooo naughty lol and head strong too bino is timid an tends to stay under the couch mainly though does have explores about 

but you have to makes sure things are out of their way an have child locks on cupboards and fridges as they learn to open them :lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

HI Faye, what part of Birmingham are you in? I have 2 skunks & thought maybe you would like to meet them & see for yourself what they are like.

As Emma says they are pretty naughty & you need to ensure correct diet etc, but its not exactly rocker science once you know what they need. 

Mine love removing wall paper, scratching the carpets & lino up, tipping bins over to see whats inside, but personally I find that quite endearing - besides I have parrots & dogs that like doing similar things, so for me their activity is quite the norm :whistling2:

You could always do some research before making a final decision & there are a few websites out there that may help:

• Index page
Welcome to Skunk Haven&#8482
Striped Bandits - Home
Owners Of Pet Skunks: Helping Skunks & their Owners

There are others if you google :2thumb:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

bgfaith said:


> hi when i have moved out i would love a skunk as i think they are gorgeous animals and it dont look like i would get one now cause when i have said it to everyone in my family they give me that look like "what is wrong with you" but i just wanted to know what they are like as pets and what requirements they need. Are they destructive? Need a special diet? just things like that thanks. Or if anyone has a care sheet as there isnt one in the caresheet section which im suprised about as I thought with so many people owning them on here there would be one posted.
> 
> Cheers
> Faye


1. New flooring lasted all of three days before they decided to dig a hole in it. 
2. I have to replaster half of the kitchen wall as they decided bare brick looked better. 
3. Maple enlarged the hole where the waste pipe leaves the house, the second set of doors stopped her from going any farther luckily (thank God we have a porch thing there).
4. Forget any idea about having big houseplants. Any plant pots will be emptied...there may be goodies hidden in the dirt. 
5. Forget the fact that they cannot climb, they don't know this, and can get up to and into some suprising places, fridges, cupboards, boxes, cat flaps, safes and backstage at Robbie Williams concerts.
6. They are intelligent animals but have no 'homing' instinct like a cat or a dog so doors to the outside world must be secure, they can and will learn how to use a cat flap.
7. Depsite their smelly 'reputation', skunks don't stink all the time, they can be litter trained (though not always successfully).
8. Bins and black bags...irresistable to your average skunk, and also proves that shiney slippery vertical surfaces are scalable...if your a skunk.

Caresheets don't really exist, the most important part of keeping them is their diet 

10-15% protein : Morio or meal worms, roaches, earthworms, fruit beetle larvae, locusts, crickets, boiled chicken, eggs (boiled, scrambled), grated cheddar or cottage cheese occasionally, ferret/cat biscuits on occassion.

85-90% Vegetables, carrots, sweet potato, butternut squash, swede, peas and beans, courgette, marrow, parsnip and a little fruit, mango, apple, pear, strawbs, berries etc. *NO* grapes.



*Anywhere between Ground level and about the top of Everest.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, you know, Ray, you can always give Maple to me... I don't mind.  I loves Miss Maple!!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> its not exactly rocker science


What's that?, like the study of Black Sabbath?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> Well, you know, Ray, you can always give Maple to me... I don't mind.  I loves Miss Maple!!


If you took Maple, you'd have to take Pepe as well, as Maple has gone all :flrt: over Pepe.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn!! *lol* Does that mean there may be Maple babies next year??


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> What's that?, like the study of Black Sabbath?


 
DOH, so much for spell checker :devil::devil:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Skunks are great.

Ours has made us much tidier, we just can't leave stuff lying around because he drags it all over the room. We've even started being really civilised and eat at the table - now he's lost some podge he can get onto the sofa easily and lands on our plates.

You do have to have the patience of a saint at times, now and again we find he just goes nutty for a bit and just drives us insane, clambering around, pulling things over, emptying the bins, trying to get into the vivs, etc etc.

Couldn't imagine the place without him though!


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> HI Faye, what part of Birmingham are you in? I have 2 skunks & thought maybe you would like to meet them & see for yourself what they are like.
> 
> As Emma says they are pretty naughty & you need to ensure correct diet etc, but its not exactly rocker science once you know what they need.
> 
> ...


Thats really kind of you thank you i live in Hall Green and go uni over by aston would love to play with some. Just out of curiosity can you discipline them i dont mean hitting them or anything but i mean like how the dog whisper does it you know with out any violence.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> Damn!! *lol* Does that mean there may be Maple babies next year??


Hopefully Jen, we're hoping the problems this year were down to it being her first litter, I'd love some little Maples.



bgfaith said:


> Thats really kind of you thank you i live in Hall Green and go uni over by aston would love to play with some. Just out of curiosity can you discipline them i dont mean hitting them or anything but i mean like how the dog whisper does it you know with out any violence.


Yes you can discipline them, 'time outs' work well. They are very intelligent little animals, they learn what "no" means, and know when they are doing something they shouldn't be. They are also very determined and whilst they know the bin is off limits for example, as soon as your back is turned they'll be up the side of it like a shot, next thing you know you have a skunk covered in yoghurt, yesterdays potato peelings and carrying a slight whiff of bin.
Stompy, our original skunk used to be able to open the fridge, if you seen him do it, but didn't let on he would root through the crisper at the bottom till he found something he liked, if he realised he had been busted he'd grab the nearest thing to 'mouth' and run for cover with it, often ejecting it in disgust when he'd realised he'd run off with a lettuce...not your discerning skunks favourite illicit snack. 
Do not ever hit a skunk, they'll remember and not only will you lose their trust but they'll leave you a nice smelly 'present' somewhere you least expect it. Trust is a big thing with skunks and it can take a long time to fully get their trust so it's not something to be thrown away lightly.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

bgfaith said:


> Thats really kind of you thank you i live in Hall Green and go uni over by aston would love to play with some. Just out of curiosity can you discipline them i dont mean hitting them or anything but i mean like how the dog whisper does it you know with out any violence.


Not too far away then as I am up near the big Salisbury's at the Maypole Island.

As Fixx says, they soon learn NO & what it means & time out sure helps with their training - mine are currently in "time out" mode after letting me know they feel the hall wallpaper needs renewing :devil::devil::devil::lol2::lol2: Thing is ya just cant stay mad at them for long :flrt:


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

oh not far at all. How many do you have? I really want one as i think they are adorable but im thinking they will turn out how i was with my chameleons when i found out all the requirements for them i found it daunting but until you have them its really simple and second nature.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I have 2 girlies, 1 black & white swirl I bought through Nerys & 1 Apricot(although not yet certain thats her true colour :whistling2 direct from a breeder.


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

how much do they cost to buy?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

cost varies, this year has seen anything from 350 (un descented black and white male) up to £1000 (more than one instance, known sales of a chocolate descented and a black and white)

we currently have skunks on the market for anything from £400 to £650, depending on colour and scented or not status...

skunks as pets, are unique! sure, they take patience and a lack of worrying about things like carpets and wallpaper (and the odd crap in the corner), and you know every once in a while they will have you cussing the day they were born, but in the main, they are fantastic personalities that i am lucky enough to be honored with the joy of sharing time with..

(not that i am at all biased you understand!!!!:whistling2

N


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Hopefully Jen, we're hoping the problems this year were down to it being her first litter, I'd love some little Maples.


 
Ohhh! I hope so too! I'm sure once she gets into the swing of things, she'll be a great Mom! She's got such a sweet nature, I imagine she would be, anyways. :flrt:

I sure do loves Maple!! Met loads of skunks this past year and Maple is still my favorite! And she was the first I ever snuggled, too!!


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

i am thinking of getting a sunk but i am 12 have a snake getting a lizard and i also have 1 7 month old baby sis and sum young one like the second youngest is 3


----------

